# gaggia classic - no water flow



## hr21 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a gaggia classic.

The water flow seems to have stopped completely. No water comes out at all.

What I have done.

Taken group head apart

Cleaned all parts

I'm using some proper espresso cleaning product.

I have also backflushed.

This is when it got worse

I was backflushing and still had some pressure which was? getting better but then just suddenly changed and became non-existant.

I have put some descaler in and the machine was very muted and then became louder - but then just seemed to get stuck and just be making a noise.

No water comes out from the 3 way pipe so I am wondering if it is the solenoid?

I am going to take it apart soon and check what the issue is.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds like the solenoid mate. It's pretty easy to take apart and I did it in about 10 minutes. You'll soon see if anything is blocking it. Do you live in a hard water area?


----------

